# Brittany Ferries Discount Code - Please



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello,

We are just about to book a crossing and our friends who normally provide us with a discount code can no longer travel so no longer members of the scheme.

Are there any kind friends on here who would be willing to PM me one of there codes please?

The code offsets the extra £46 they charge us for being 20cm over the 9m length.

If anyone has one and willing to share please PM me.

Many thanks,

Stewart:kiss:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

done


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Thanks Penquin, very much appreciated.


----------

